# Chocolate Covered Cherries



## goodgiver (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for Chocolate Covered Cherries  with the white stuff inside.  Also can they be made of fresh Bing Sweet Cherries?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's a recipe that was posted awhile back.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5177&highlight=cherries


----------

